# My new website....



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok guys im working on my new website and just want to see what you guys think. maybe get some ideas before i get to far into it. just remember its still under construction......only the winter and home pages have stuff on them.

http://bbncservices.com/WinterServices/


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well i think its pretty damn good Top Shelf


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks Good!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Do you sell Boss and Western plows?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

what program do you use?


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

not bad but i recall back in high school we were told you can not pull a pic off of someone elses page unless you have promis. did u get it for the western pic just wondering....

but looks awesome...did u do it or have someone do it...and how does it work out for you, you get a lot of work from the web site or just kinda have it????


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

no not much changed from high school. you still nedd that persons permission to use there art work. or you can get sued. payup


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Let me start by saying the overall look of the site is good. I like the Truck & trailer pic and the black with the curving gray layout.

Here is what I think I would change.

Snow Page
You have capital BNC in your logo at the top, but throughout all the pages you have Bnc. I would change to all Capital letters. Or change the logo. Which ever you want to do.

Who is M&N Maintenance and why are they on your web site? The same goes for Aab maintenance.

People know how to get to Fisher, Boss, Western, Meyer, & Centeral Parts Warehouse without using your site. If they aren't paying you to advertise for them, than take the link to their site off of your site. You can have a links page and put it there, but not on a page where you are trying to get customers.

Is it you or your company on the snow blower with the huge piles of snow?
If not, than take it out of their. Same question for the Cat or JD loader pic.

Landscaping page
Don't put "7 years experience" Put "since 1999 we have. .. . " Or even put "Since the last milleium" or "Since the last century" Whatever. If you put 7 years experience and you still have your web site in 3 years, but have not updated it, than people will still think you have only been doing it for 7 years verses 10 years.

Under Landscape service you list some items. The more you can put, the more you appel to the customer.
I would say,

1 Brick Paver Patios, Steps and Walk Ways.
#Retaining Walls, Stone work
# Lawn fertilizing and weed PREVENTION applications.
# Trees, Shrub and Flower planting.
# Tree and shrub trimming, 
# Hand Weeding.
# Mulch, Sand and Gravel.(delivered or installed in beds?)
# Fall and Spring Clean ups.
# Yard Installations: Sod and Seeding
# Dirt work, Planting beds & Planting Bed Edging

Decks Page

I like it. I might even steal some of the wording. There are a few minor items.

Under the "features list" I would put Cable, Telephone, and Electrical Outlets are avalible.

You have:
Not only is your new deck a nice place to enjoy the out doors, It also adds value to your home. Building the rite deck is important us.

I would put:
Not only will your new deck be a nice place to enjoy the outdoors, but it will also add value to your home. Building the right deck for you is important to us. That is why we . . .

You have:
Call Bnc Services today. We can set up a free consultation at your home at a time that is convenient for you. Whether your looking to up grade your existing deck or your interested in having Bnc Service custom design a new deck that is right for you, we have it all taken care of. Bnc Service will work with you from design to final inspection.

I would say:
Call BNC Services today to set up a time for a FREE estimate for your decking needs. Wheither you are looking to up grade your existing deck or start form scratch, BNC will be with you from designing, to building to final inspection.

The composite picture you have on the right should be a link to another page either the composit company's web site or a page you make up talking about that brand of composite.

Spa's Page
Again, over all it is very good.

I didn't get this at first:
Allow Bnc Services to screen in your existing spa. By doing this you will add value to your home while allowing your self to enjoy a bug/leaf free environment year round. Screened in spa's are also excellent choices for home owners that may have young children around.

Is "screen your existing spa" like putting up a screened in gazebo? If so, I would say:
If you have an existing spa that is always getting leaves or bugs in it or you worry your children might fall in, than let BNC Services screen in your spa. It will reduce your maintenace time, give you piece of mind that your children won't fall in and give you the privacy you deserve when in your spa.

I went to the Norbert Pools web site and did not find any mention of your company. I would either talk to them about putting a link from their web site to yours or pulling the link from your site to theirs. Are you the only company that does this kind of work for them? If so, than they need to say so on their web site. If not, than you are providing them work and maybe other companies deck install work.

I hope this helps and is what you are looking for. Again, overall it is a good web site. Most of the stuff I suggested is just wording or puncuation. If you want you can go to my site and tell me what you think.

www.bbyardscape.com


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

QuadPlower;348374 said:


> Let me start by saying the overall look of the site is good. I like the Truck & trailer pic and the black with the curving gray layout.
> 
> Here is what I think I would change.
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't put that in there (only the part about the children...everything else is solid). It would appear as though you are stating you can make it "child proof". If one of their children were to fall in and you built it, it might be grounds for a lawsuit.

If you do decide to use that wording, just make sure you inform the client that it is a preventative build not one that guarantees a child will not fall in.....and get it in writing.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Quad's child safety thought might get revised, but I agree with the intention of raising concern over child safety. Word it in such a way that says "help guard against accidents" where there's no misleading statement of making it completely childproof. You know safety is going to be a selling point for parents.


----------

